# Specialization Post-MBBS



## AsadShahbaz

Salam. I have currently completed my A levels and am preparing for Mcat. I ultimately plan on becoming a Cardiac Surgeon in Canada or the USA. Please guide me as to what is the degree/course for specialization in cardiac surgery called in the US after MBBS from KEMU hopefully (InShaAllah pray that I get in). I want to settle in Canada along with my family and move right after MBBS. What should I do? Please explain the procedure. After mbbs can I straightaway move to Canada and start working as a simple doctor or do I have to do some courses or something? Furthermore, how long will specialization in cardiology take? Also, I'll have to give the USMLE test? If someone could give a detailed answer encompassing the costs and duration involved and the payscale for Cardiologists, I'd b highly obliged.


----------



## Anon981

Hey! Best of luck for getting accepted in KEMC! I just finished my A levels and Ive been researching on the process to land a residency in the US. I cant help you about the other countries, but heres what I know:

Most specialising programs prefer candidates that have finished residency in the US. So its better that you aim for a residency in US in internal medicine and then specialise. 

First off you need to understand that the competition is very tough and it may take longer than you expect to land a residency. Given that, keep your GPA high throughout MBBS. 

Secondly, give the USMLE Step 1 (a very long, online MCQ test) in the third year and try your very very best. You will not be able to repeat this for 8 years, unless you failed. Most people give step 2 after graduation. Keep in mind the score on USMLE Step 1 is very important to get an elective.

An elective is another requirement for residency. Basically, in your 4th or 5th year, you are required to do clinical rotations for 2 months at least in a US hospital as a visiting student. Its hard to get seats for IMGs (intl medical graduates) in universities cause unis have limited seats. A CLINICAL (not research) elective is the reason why IMGs get jobs in the US. Its your best chance. And oh, you cant do an elective after graduation. And you cant do an elective without passing USMLE Step 1. 

Some programs may require TOEFL or IELTS.

Once youve graduated, youll have to go to the US to finish USMLE Step 2 to get a liscense. Theres a Step 3 too, but Idk much about that. Once ure done, theres this matching program called NRMP. This is where medical students land availible residencies for further training. Try to apply to at least 100 programs. Its a long process and you may have to wait after graduation to land a residency. Its best to get registered in Feb of your final year to save time. Also, once the interview calls start coming, youll preferably have to be in the US as some of them may not arrange interviews through video conferencing

Once youve landed a residency, youll have to do a 3 year residency in internal medicine followed by a fellowship for another 3-4 years in cardiology to become a cardiologist. You'll earn $50-55k per year as a resident. The fellowship in cardiology will probably require USMLE Step3. The salary of fellows range from $55-60k per year. Once ure done, youll earn around $200k per year as a cardiologist. Theres malpractise insurance which is like $100k per year, but Idk much about it. (Sorry)

You can find out more about electives and usmle here:
Electives.us
http://www.dailyrounds.org/blog/usm...clinical-electives-residency-programs-in-usa/

http://www.usmle-forums.com/usce-cl...tional-medical-students.html#/forumsite/20683

Keep in mind that there is no fixed formula to get a job abroad. Also the values of salaries may vary greatly, as well as the requirements for landing electives and residencies...

Best of luck


----------



## Anon981

Oh sorry I thought you were asking about a cardiologist... :sweat_smile:
For a cardiac surgeon, the residency in general surgery lasts 5 years, $50-60k per year salary.
The fellowship in cardiac surgery lasts 2-3 years and fellows earn around $100k per year.
Cardiac surgeons earn around $520k per year.


----------



## AsadShahbaz

Thankyou so much for detailed reply. Appreciate it. I'm off to a great start Alhamdullilah. Got all A*s in my O and A Levels and also 90% score in the MCAT exam. Will probably start my MBBS from King Edward Medical University this November InShaAllah. One thing I'd like to know: Is the usmle also for Canadian residencies or not? Or is there another exam you take for practising medicine in Canada? 
Thanks once again!


----------



## Loading...

Yea i would like to know about practising in canada too. Shahbaz i do know that canada dosent have USMLE but it has MCCEE1 abd MCCEE2. These are the two main tests you have to give. I think there are other tests too you have to give.


----------



## Anon981

Idk much about that but this is what i found

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...d3rA3U&usg=AFQjCNHT9fx0k8K2I7Fs0oNSbvOBRjm6_w


----------



## AsadShahbaz

Thankyou! That's very helpful.


----------

